# On the front page of the Dallas Moning News, June 21, 2008



## Jeff in Texas

The crashes came about in a rare rapid succession. From June 8 to June 14, seven cyclists were injured or killed. 

ELIZABETH M. CLAFFEY / DMN 

Two were killed while pedaling near Grand Prairie. Another remains in intensive care after being hit on Mockingbird Lane. Three others were struck and injured in Carrollton while riding in a larger group. And an 8-year-old was hit while walking her bike across a Dallas street. 

Now an area cyclist advocacy group is seeking more protection for riders. 

Bike DFW launched its petition Sunday to raise awareness of the two-wheel riders – and to encourage local governments to find ways to increase safety, such as bike lanes on some roads. 

More than 3,600 people had signed the petition as of Thursday night, but the group hopes to rack up 100,000 signatures. 

"Cyclists are like an invisible population," said Chris Phelan, one of the petition's authors and founder of the annual Ride of Silence, which honors cyclists killed while riding. "They're just not seen by motorists or city government." 

In a recent issue of Bicycling magazine, Dallas was rated one of the worst cities in the country for cyclists, based on factors such as traffic congestion and lack of traffic laws to protect cyclists. For example, a proposal to require motorists to give cyclists at least 3 feet of space when passing didn't make it through the state House in 2007. 

Changes to protect riders need quick attention, advocates say, because the cycling community is growing quickly. 

At Richardson Bike Mart, the largest bike retailer in the area, with three stores, owner Jim Hoyt said he's selling as many as 500 bikes a week, which he said is unprecedented. 

With gasoline prices soaring, more and more people are hopping on a bike rather than getting behind the wheel – whether to go to the corner store or to work – Mr. Phelan said. 



No car-stopping paint 

Dallas has 90 miles of biking trails. But it's the increasing number of cyclists on the city's 800 miles of roads marked for bikes that makes it necessary for local governments to be more safety-conscious, said Michelle Holcomb, another architect of the petition and the secretary and treasurer for Bike DFW. 

P.M. Summer, transportation alternatives coordinator for Dallas, said the city is examining areas that could be good candidates for bike lanes. 

"We always look at what we can do better," he said. 

But in general, bike lanes are "not a physically viable operation" in a city such as Dallas, where the street grid is less consistent and people don't yet embrace cycling as much as in other cities, Mr. Summer said. 

And a strip of paint on the road doesn't mean cyclists will be safe, he said. "The streets are serious business. We still haven't found that paint that stops cars from crossing the line." 


Progress seen 

While Dallas hasn't found a way for cyclists and motorists to get around in complete harmony, Bud Melton , chairman of the Texas Bicycle Coalition, sees progress. 

He disagrees with the description of Dallas as unwelcoming to cyclists. 

Some measures are already in place to ensure cyclists and motorists don't get in each other's way, Mr. Melton said. 


Dallas Area Rapid Transit, for instance, allows bicycles on buses and trains at all hours. And the agency will begin installing bike racks on its bus fleet and at bus stops this summer. 

The North Texas Council of Governments is working on a "veloweb," a planned 644-mile hike-and-bike route that would lace Dallas, Tarrant, Denton and Collin counties via off-street trails. 

As of October 2007, 112 miles had been completed; the initiative began in 1994. 

"It's making pretty good progress," Mr. Melton said. 

Any progress – whether through infrastructure or education – is a victory for those who have signed the petition. 

"If awareness is the next step, it's past due," said Randy Silvagni, a cyclist for 25 years who has seen friends injured or killed in crashes. 

"There has to be a little more cooperation with people we share the road with," Mr. Silvagni said. "There has to be something better than the way it is right now." 

KEY POINTS: Texas bicycle law 
•Ride near the curb, unless passing, and go in the same direction as other traffic. 

•Use hand and arm signals. 

•May ride two abreast as long as they don't impede traffic. 

•Carry only one rider per seat. 

•Keep at least one hand on the handlebars. 

•Have brakes capable of making the braked wheel skid. 

•Shouldn't carry any more people than the bikes are designed for. 

•Cannot attach a bike to a streetcar or vehicle on a roadway. 

•Must have a white light on the front and a red reflector or red light on the rear when riding at night. 

•Have the same rights as motor vehicles to use roads and highways as long as they follow the standard traffic laws. 


SOURCE: Texas Legislature 


AT A GLANCE: Cyclists killed 
North Texas cyclists killed by passing vehicles in recent years include several accomplished and safe riders: 

MEREDITH HATCH, 38, and MICHAEL ALFARO, 36, were killed shortly before 8:30 a.m. on June 8 as they were riding on Camp Wisdom Road near Grand Prairie when a Lincoln Navigator hit them from behind. The friends from Mansfield died at the scene. The driver told Grand Prairie police that he had been at a bachelorette party that ended about 2 a.m., then stayed up the rest of the night visiting friends. His blood was drawn at a local hospital to determine his blood-alcohol level. Ms. Hatch was an accomplished triathlete, a former president of the Mansfield Rotary Club, a member of the Methodist Church and a volunteer with the Meals on Wheels program. She owned Primrose School day care centers in Mansfield and Grand Prairie. No additional information was available on Mr. Alfaro. 

PHYLLIS HASSAN, 73, was killed in May 2004 by an inattentive driver. Ms. Hassan had served on the Texas Bicycle Coalition's safety panel. The case has not been brought to trial. 

LARRY SCHWARTZ, 42, rode 260,000 miles on his bicycle in 2002. He was killed in May 2003 north of McKinney when the side mirror of a passing school bus hit him. The bus driver was sentenced to 180 days in the county jail and five years' probation for leaving the scene of the crash. Chris Phelan founded the Ride of Silence after the death. 

CARLOS S. RODRIGUEZ, 66, cycled for more than 40 years. A speeding driver hit and killed the one-time competitive cyclist in October 1999 in East Dallas. The case was brought before a Dallas County grand jury, but no charges were filed against the driver. 

Link: http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/dn/latestnews/stories/062108dnmetcycling.435d86a.html


----------



## Creakyknees

Also some coverage in the Startlegram and the local TV stations.


----------



## barbedwire

so sad. I swear, Dallas drivers are probably some of the most unfriendly hostile drivers anywhere. The lack of decent and safe places to ride in and around Dallas also compound the problem.


----------



## innergel

Thread re:the petition. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=135190


----------



## CFBlue

I have lived in the DFW for 3 years now and I am by far more scared of riding here than anywhere else I have ridden (7 states), including towns that don't even have bike shops and look at cyclist as if they are from outer space. I stopped riding road for over a year in hopes of avoiding this problem after being hit in the back with a side mirror from a car load of punk teens who were trying to scare me, not hit me, so they claimed.

I now ride well north of the metro on back county and farm to market roads, even there I still find aggressive drives who tell me that I don't belong on the road and to get on the side walk "where I belong!"

Comments like this make me wonder if the lack of awareness and education of bicycle rules/laws are the reason why so many drivers neglect to give us the room and caution we deserve. Maybe the DMV needs to do a better job of educating new as well as renewing drivers about the safety and rights of cyclist. Most of my non-cycling friends weren't even aware that bikes had the same rights as vehicles on the road. 

The best thing is to ride as defensively as possible, be well illuminated at night, wear highly visible colors and attempt to leave yourself an out when possible. Group riding is great too, but the article above goes to show you that no matter the number of riders you are with or experience you have, we are simply at the mercy of drivers and their ability to avoid us. 

Scary indeed, sad of course, but we can make this better and I for one will have my name on that petition. Be safe out there!!!


----------



## Magsdad

Its comforting (in a way) to know that others feel this way about Texas roads. I moved from Phoenix and thought it would be an improvement. Now, I look back fondly at my years there.  :cryin:


----------



## MerlinAma

Magsdad said:


> .....feel this way about Texas roads........


Texas roads? I read about cycling issues and accidents all over the world. Texas certainly isn't unique. 

We have to realize that there are bad things that happen on highways. Last Sunday, 5 people were killed in Plano after leaving church. If that had been 5 cyclists, "we" would be terribly upset and look at it differently. Fact is, when people drive too fast and/or under the influence of drugs or alcohol, everyone in range is at risk. Motorists, cyclists and pededtrians.

Maybe I have to rationalize some of these things to keep myself out there riding.

Back to what I really wanted to say. Having visited family in Dallas over the years, and thinking in my mind as to how a cyclist would fare on the streets down there, I came to the conclusion that "there is no way". I'm not real excited about driving on Mockingbird, much less riding a bicycle.

It's going to take major changes for Dallas to ever be bicycle safe.


----------



## El Guapo

*Dallas is awful....*

Dallas is full of $30k / year millionaires! They drive their leased beemers and lexuses (sp?) while repeatedly wearing the one Armani suit they can afford and have egos and attitudes (big) inversely proportional to their bank rolls (small). They hate everything around them and blame everything and everyone for their failure to break through the glass ceiling. What better way to take out your anger than on a bunch of lycra clad wimps who clearly have disposable income (major jealous there) and no way of retaliating other than to shoot you the bird and start ranting and raving?

Kidding, I'm from Austin. Different way of life here. Driver's, however, are probably worse...just in different ways. Here we have too many distracted drivers and illegals with no licenses or practical experience driving (though some actually drive BETTER than red-blooded Mericans - yes Mericans). In any case, it's dangerous wherever you ride. It's a calculated risk we all take every day.


----------



## Magsdad

MerlinAma said:


> Maybe I have to rationalize some of these things to keep myself out there riding.


Oh, I am by no means saying Texas is unique; quite the contrary. These problems do exist all over the world. But in my own personal experience, DFW is WITHOUT QUESTION the worst I have experienced. The total disregard for others by drivers here is astounding. Not just cyclists, but anyone who is near a road.

As for the other point, I agree with the statement above. I have found myself often rationalizing what happens on the roads to help me cope with all of the crap out here.


----------



## MerlinAma

How about this! 

*Pro-cyclist crackdown nets 233 tickets *

June 23, 2008Recommend (10) 

A three-month-old ordinance targeting motorists who endanger bicycle riders has so far netted 233 citations, including 95 for improper left turns and 11 for driving on bicycle paths, Chicago Police said.

"It's a good start. It shows that they're taking it seriously," said Rob Sadowsky, executive director of the Chicagoland Bicycle Federation.

"I'm a little surprised, actually."

The ordinance, pushed by bike enthusiast Mayor Daley, raised fines for motorists who endanger bicyclists and clarified situations where bikes have the right of way. 

The citations were issued between March 12 and May 31. Five bicyclists had been killed in collisions with vehicles in Chicago this year.

Sadowsky said drivers, bicyclists and pedestrians all have to exercise more care. He said he thinks the best news pedestrians and cyclists have had lately was not the ordinance, but the police sting targeting drivers who didn't stop for a cop posing as a pedestrian in the crosswalk.

"That will have a great application for bicyclists as well, because now we get people saying, 'Wow, they're actually looking at the rules of the road,'" Sadowsky said.

SOURCE http://www.suntimes.com/news/transportation/1019518,CST-NWS-ride23a.article


----------



## barbedwire

Magsdad said:


> Oh, I am by no means saying Texas is unique; quite the contrary. These problems do exist all over the world. But in my own personal experience, DFW is WITHOUT QUESTION the worst I have experienced. The total disregard for others by drivers here is astounding. Not just cyclists, but anyone who is near a road.
> 
> As for the other point, I agree with the statement above. I have found myself often rationalizing what happens on the roads to help me cope with all of the crap out here.




I agree. There are bad drivers everywhere, but Dallas has BY FAR, the worst drivers anywhere. If you have a road bike and cycling shorts on, you have a big target on your back. The total lack of respect for cyclists in Dallas is horrible. And I've ridden everywhere. The lack of bike lanes plus Dallas motorists is a danger for all of us.


----------



## sprtbiker

I cannot speak for other cities as I have not ridden on them. I did notice a lot of bike lanes in Austin. Just curious if that helps. 

I get nervous when I ride on the roads by myself. I try to stay close to the curb but not too close since there also a lot of trash there. I have started riding with the Plano group (used to ride trails only) and I do feel safe with them. However, one time there were approx 8 riders and a cop (over his pa) told us to get in single file instead of being staggered. I personally like when we are staggered since we are more visible and cars are not tempted to drive in our lane right next to us (happened to me several times). As I ride more on the roads, I notice a few drivers yell at us, honk at us, cuss us out.


----------



## El Guapo

*Here in Austin...*

we play a game called: "what will someone throw at/on you today?!" Yesterday for me was a Route66 beverage from Sonic lobbed at me from behind from some kids in a late model Maxima. Thankfully they missed. But, it whizzed by me and splashed all over the road in front of me. Oh well, better than the beer bottle last week and the 10' 2x4 launched off the roof of a construction van that took my girlfriend out a few months ago.

Bike lanes help a little, but Austin is REAL good about ending them several hundred yards before intersections...we call those sections "the gauntlet". 

On a side note, I sure wish people would get more creative with what they yell at us cyclists. It seems they only know "get on the sidewalk", "LANCE" (popular here in Austin) and "FA**OT".


----------



## dwb2620

I live only 9 miles from where I work. North Carrollton to Farmers Branch. Because of the rising gas prices, I would love to ride my bike to work. But the roads are just too dangerous to ride. If there were better bike trail systems in this area it would make it easier to consider riding my bike to work.


----------



## barbedwire

There was talk from the mayor, or city council, or some people, can't remember who. It was about building a bike pathway outside the city limits so that the cyclists could ride there unobstructed by traffic. The thinking by the city officials is that it would make things safer for cyclists. It sounded like an expensive proposition that they wanted to do. Not sure if the idea was put off, like all there other ideas or not. What do you think?


----------



## innergel

dwb2620 said:


> I live only 9 miles from where I work. North Carrollton to Farmers Branch. Because of the rising gas prices, I would love to ride my bike to work. But the roads are just too dangerous to ride. If there were better bike trail systems in this area it would make it easier to consider riding my bike to work.


If you post your start and end points, I bet we could work you up a safe route. You don't have to ride on Josey Ln. There are plenty of side streets and neighborhoods.


----------



## innergel

barbedwire said:


> There was talk from the mayor, or city council, or some people, can't remember who. It was about building a bike pathway outside the city limits so that the cyclists could ride there unobstructed by traffic. The thinking by the city officials is that it would make things safer for cyclists. It sounded like an expensive proposition that they wanted to do. Not sure if the idea was put off, like all there other ideas or not. What do you think?


I'm all for more places to ride bicycles without traffic, but they are probably talking about a MUT type thing. That won't cut it for roadies. And what are we supposed to do, get in our car and drive up to Collin Co. to go take a spin on a 5 mile loop? What they need to do is pick up the pace on building more interconnected MUT's, esp. going east-west of which there are virtually none, to promote commuting.

There is a sign on NW Hwy across from the DART station that says something like "Coming Soon! The White Rock extension to the Katy Trail." That sign has been up for at least 5 years and nothing has been done. There are also lots of miles of abandoned railroad tracks in Dallas. If the city worked with the Rails to Trails Conservancy, they could use that land to build out more trails.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Sorry folks but I have to disagree here. 

The DFW area isn't Portland or Boulder but I manage to ride 8,000 miles per year on these roads and I have very few instances of driver problems.... 

That's not to say, things couldn't be improved........IMHO, it's wrong to call this the worst.. I've ridden in MANY other areas that I consider worse than DFW..


----------



## pedalruns

Dave Hickey said:


> Sorry folks but I have to disagree here.
> 
> The DFW area isn't Portland or Boulder but I manage to ride 8,000 miles per year on these roads and I have very few instances of driver problems....
> 
> That's not to say, things couldn't be improved........IMHO, it's wrong to call this the worst.. I've ridden in MANY other areas that I consider worse than DFW..


Well IMHO.... I think Dallas is pretty bad, don't know if it is THE worst, but I think pretty close......And yes Dallas is not alone, stuff happens everywhere.... I don't think Fort Worth is bad and has many more miles of MUT's... (the 90 miles in the article is wrong, more like 30 miles in Dallas) I've been riding for years and like you Dave have been pretty lucky and haven't been hit by any cars.... Have had a few close calls... knocking on wood now. 

But to me there seems to be a total lack of respect from state and city leaders for cycling in general... as in the 3 foot safe passing bill that failed and here and in Dallas taking away the bike lane on Mockingbird.. the bike lane was about 50 or so yards going across the bridge @ WRL.. so once the foot/mut bridge was complete they take away that 50 yards to make 3 lanes of car traffic!! Was told because the cost of the bridge and the needed space for the cars... Give me a Freaking break, two lanes was plenty... there is not any big traffic tie up there.... And now a cyclist was hit on that bridge from behind two weeks ago and is still in critical condition... I emailed the city council person for this district to reconsider the lane last week... haven't heard back yet, I doubt I will.. I'll email again though... I like beating a dead horse. 

I know there are several good projects in the works here in Dallas.. but they are in the works and far off.... Visiting other big cities, like Denver and Minneapolis and all the MUT's make me reliaze that the Dallas City Planners and PM Summer really missed the mark, big time here, yes it could be better, it could be SO MUCH BETTER... 

And the grand plan by P.M. Summer with the Dallas blue bike route signs.... Hardly any education has been provided for there use, most people don't even know anything about them.. IMO Dallas needs to start with educaton about the plan they do have, with gas prices I'm seeing more and more bicycles on the busy roads they don't need to be on...... In Dallas the 'car is king'... 

OK, off my rant... just really pissed about the 50 freaking yards on the Mockingbird bridge the city took away.. http://getwellsoonpaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## nonsleepingjon

Dave Hickey said:


> Sorry folks but I have to disagree here.
> 
> The DFW area isn't Portland or Boulder but I manage to ride 8,000 miles per year on these roads and I have very few instances of driver problems....
> 
> That's not to say, things couldn't be improved........IMHO, it's wrong to call this the worst.. I've ridden in MANY other areas that I consider worse than DFW..


I've ridden hundreds (probably thousands but not as much as Dave) around DFW. For the most part, no problems. I'll ride on the 3 lane each direction main roads and be in traffic with hundreds of cars on a given ride. A lot of drivers will give me half a lane (as in they are half over the white line). It's just a few ignorant ones that honk, or pass me in my lane, or even more rarely yell something. I've only had maybe one or two things thrown at me. So, maybe 1% of drivers actively make bike riding here less than pleasant. I think the main problem is the contention for space - there is no good space for bikes so if you are in traffic you are in someone's way (see my rant below).

The cops here are friendly as well. I wave at all the cops and they wave back - and I've ridden in practically every town from Dallas to Fort Worth to Denton. Even the stone face state troopers will wave back. One cop who was directing traffic even called out something about "great gas mileage" with a smile. This morning a cop pulled over a car in the lane next to me - not sure if it was something the driver did in relation to me or not - but it was reassuring that local law enforcement seems educated and generally fair. I'm sure a few here can post less positive anecdotes, but thankfully all my encounters have been good.

This is a different post entirely, but as long as we're on the subject: If I ran the metroplex, I'd mandate driver education about bikes. I think it is already in the handbook, but apparently no one read it. I'd also like to see the infrastructure improved - especially wide lanes where there is enough room for a car and a bike. The few roads around here that are wide are a joy to ride on. There's no tension when there's nothing to fight about. Paved trails are nice but for a commuter they don't go everywhere they need to be and still have many of the same problems as sidewalks: slow moving pedestrians, dogs on leashes, wandering kids, frequent traffic crossings. I'm trying to get somewhere - sidewalks and MUTs are the bike equivalent of putting speedbumps and right angle on ramps on the freeway. Dallas' current idea of a bike route is to post a small blue sign that says "bike route" with the route number, sort of like a bus stop sign. The routes are inadequate, usually ignored, and many people are not even aware they exist. 

Spread the word - make sure all your friends, family, and coworkers know you ride so they will be on the look out for you and for all bikes, tell them what the laws are, how to coexist with bikes on the road, and encourage them to ride as well.


----------



## nonsleepingjon

dwb2620 said:


> I live only 9 miles from where I work. North Carrollton to Farmers Branch. Because of the rising gas prices, I would love to ride my bike to work. But the roads are just too dangerous to ride. If there were better bike trail systems in this area it would make it easier to consider riding my bike to work.


As Innergel said, if you post start and end points we can probably find you a route. For starters, check out Denton Rd - NOT Old Denton - it is a North/South mostly 2 lane that goes from Carrollton down in to Dallas. Check out McCoy for crossing the George Bush Tollway - it is a smaller street and goes over the highway instead of under it (important because there are no pillars blocking your view of traffic).


----------



## Dave Hickey

Jon, I totally agree with what you are saying... we're on the same side of this 

I've been thinking about what I wrote about this topic....my goal was not to suggest that everything is wonderful here in DFW land...

It's far from it but I'm not using it as an excuse not to ride or commute.. there is a will there is a way.... My commute to work is actually safer via bike than car since it's 80% MUT...I'm very lucky in that regard....

I've ridden all over the metroplex and I still content that I can get from point A to point B via bike safely...

I'd love to see more bike lanes and MUT's that actually go somewhere instead of around a park...maybe someday but until then, I'll be out riding my bike.......


----------



## nonsleepingjon

Dave Hickey said:


> Jon, I totally agree with what you are saying... we're on the same side of this
> 
> I've been thinking about what I wrote about this topic....my goal was not to suggest that everything is wonderful here in DFW land...
> 
> It's far from it but I'm not using it as an excuse not to ride or commute.. there is a will there is a way.... My commute to work is actually safer via bike than car since it's 80% MUT...I'm very lucky in that regard....
> 
> I've ridden all over the metroplex and I still content that I can get from point A to point B via bike safely...
> 
> I'd love to see more bike lanes and MUT's that actually go somewhere instead of around a park...maybe someday but until then, I'll be out riding my bike.......


I absolutely agree with you Dave. It has taken some time to find good routes (thank you Google maps) but the majority of my commute is on the back roads. There are still a few places where I am forced on to larger roads and the highway crossings are no fun, but overall it is possible to get around without being in too much traffic.


----------



## Dave Hickey

FWIW, I've found that freeway roundabouts/U-turns( whatever they are called), are the safest way to get across a busy interstate/freeway intersection...

I'll cut across a gas station parking lot( or whatever is on the corner) and enter the intersection from the service road side so I can use the U-turn lane to get across the freeway......of course not all intersections have them but I've had good luck using them when they do


----------



## dwb2620

nonsleepingjon said:


> As Innergel said, if you post start and end points we can probably find you a route. For starters, check out Denton Rd - NOT Old Denton - it is a North/South mostly 2 lane that goes from Carrollton down in to Dallas. Check out McCoy for crossing the George Bush Tollway - it is a smaller street and goes over the highway instead of under it (important because there are no pillars blocking your view of traffic).


Starting point would be: Standridge and Rosemeade
End Point would be: Valley View Ln. and Marsh ( Brookhaven College)

Yes, McCoy would be good to cross George Bush Tollway. Hadn't thought about that!

Thanks,
David


----------



## sprtbiker

nonsleepingjon said:


> So, maybe 1% of drivers actively make bike riding here less than pleasant. I think the main problem is the contention for space - there is no good space for bikes so if you are in traffic you are in someone's way


I agree with what you are saying but that 1% can make a novice bike rider's experience foul. But as more riders hit the road, drivers are going to be more aware of us and cyclist and drivers can share the road in harmony.


----------



## innergel

dwb2620 said:


> Starting point would be: Standridge and Rosemeade
> End Point would be: Valley View Ln. and Marsh ( Brookhaven College)
> 
> Yes, McCoy would be good to cross George Bush Tollway. Hadn't thought about that!
> 
> Thanks,
> David


Here's a first try at a route. click I don't know that area too well, so I'm sure it can be refined some. With all those parks along the route, there are bound to be trails you can use instead of roads. You can see some of them in the satellite view. 

Route planning is difficult the first few times your try it because we are all so accustomed to thinking about being in our cars. The best bike routes would not be accessible by car, so you have to shift your thinking to get it done. I mean who wants to take a bunch of back streets and neighborhoods in your car? But on a bike, they are the best way to go. 

11.9 miles should be a piece of cake to do, even in Carrollton.


----------



## pedalruns

*WRL Mockingbird bike lane*

I contacted the city councilman for the district, Sheffie Kadane - District 9, about getting that bike lane back. Well it took two emails but I finally got a repsonse, but he never replied back to my repsonse, go figure. 

Again, sorry for the rant... IMO adding the bike lane back would make things safer, and its just crazy that a 50-75 yard bike lane can not be added back.
http://getwellsoonpaul.blogspot.com/2008/06/what-happened.html



-----Original Message-----
From: Kadane, Sheffield [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, July 02, 2008 5:09 PM
To: Arnold, Jere
Cc: Nosworthy, Caroline
Subject: Re: E-Mail from Web Page for Councilmember Sheffie Kadane

I believe the reason for moving the bike lane to the bridge over the lake was to keep the bikes off Mockingbird. Mockingbird is a 6 lane 40 mile an hour thoroughfare. I think it is dangerous. 
Sheffie Kadane


-----Original Message-----
From: Arnold, Jere 
Sent: Wednesday, July 02, 2008 5:48 PM
To: 'Kadane, Sheffield'
Cc: Nosworthy, Caroline
Subject: RE: E-Mail from Web Page for Councilmember Sheffie Kadane

Yes it is dangerous... The fact is bicycles use that lane all the time, regardless of Dallas's efforts to keep bikes off of it. One was hit from behind and nearly killed, a bike lane probably would have prevented this. 


WRL is a cycling and running Mecca, which is great for Dallas... there will always be people that use that far East bound Mockingbird lane... Why not make it safer and add the bike lane back? Does Dallas not care about the safety of the people that cross that bridge on a bicycle? Mockingbird lane is not that busy, I drive it all the time... Two lanes going East bound are plenty. 
In all honesty your response is pretty scary... kind of like you just don't care? And I realize here in Dallas the "car is king", but we are only talking about 50-75 yards... That 50-75 yards might even safe a life. 

Jere


----------



## Jeff in Texas

pedalruns said:


> I believe the reason for moving the bike lane to the bridge over the lake was to keep the bikes off Mockingbird. Mockingbird is a 6 lane 40 mile an hour thoroughfare. I think it is dangerous.
> Sheffie Kadane


Well DUH!?! The answer is right there. You are correct pedalruns, he doesn't care.


----------



## The Green Hour

*North DFW not that bad*

I've only been living in the DFW area for about 3 years and don't think the area is as bad as where I came from. I ride mainly in the Coppell and Los Colinas areas, so that may not be a true comparison of what many put up with. 

I spent 23 years in the Clearwater/St.Pete area and dealt with the elderly, tourists, rude and arrogant drivers of all ages from all parts of the country...(yes, a lot ruder than this area by far  ) and learned to deal with these issues.

For me it is all about picking the right routes at the right times. I do live in a much less congested riding area than most, but I still had to learn and find all this out when I first got here. It could be better, but all in all, I don't have it that bad....


----------



## pedalruns

The Green Hour said:


> I've only been living in the DFW area for about 3 years and don't think the area is as bad as where I came from. I ride mainly in the Coppell and Los Colinas areas, so that may not be a true comparison of what many put up with.
> 
> I spent 23 years in the Clearwater/St.Pete area and dealt with the elderly, tourists, rude and arrogant drivers of all ages from all parts of the country...(yes, a lot ruder than this area by far  ) and learned to deal with these issues.
> 
> For me it is all about picking the right routes at the right times. I do live in a much less congested riding area than most, but I still had to learn and find all this out when I first got here. It could be better, but all in all, I don't have it that bad....



I actually live in a great area for cycling..... I ride from my house all the time and there is a great community here with tons of cyclist in the WRL area.... My complaint is with the city leaders and city planning, or lack of... I know there are great plans in the works, but I'll be in my grave before I see any of it.... I'd much rather ride on a bike path and away from cars if possible. 

And I just got back from the Denver area and to see the miles and miles of actual bike paths/trials... just confirms the lack of planning here in Dallas or maybe it is just the mind set, like the city councilmember, Sheffie Kadane, who really have know idea about cycling. Why Dallas can't add a bike lane in that one 50 yard section is really just crazy and shows the lack of caring by the city leaders.


----------



## innergel

pedalruns said:


> I actually live in a great area for cycling..... I ride from my house all the time and there is a great community here with tons of cyclist in the WRL area.... My complaint is with the city leaders and city planning, or lack of... I know there are great plans in the works, but I'll be in my grave before I see any of it.... I'd much rather ride on a bike path and away from cars if possible.
> 
> And I just got back from the Denver area and to see the miles and miles of actual bike paths/trials... just confirms the lack of planning here in Dallas or maybe it is just the mind set, like the city councilmember, Sheffie Kadane, who really have know idea about cycling. Why Dallas can't add a bike lane in that one 50 yard section is really just crazy and shows the lack of caring by the city leaders.


I live in the same area and we ride the same roads. It sucks that they took out the lane, but you are right, that doesn't stop anyone from using the east bound lane on Mockingbird. The should put a lane in on Garland road too, on the south end of the lake. That would save us from having to ride the trail and dodge the dog walkers and strollers. 

Sheffie Kadane needs a swift hard punch in the taint. Or he needs to be forced to ride a bike to work for a week to see what everyone deals with. Last I heard the petition had 9000 signatures, way less than the 100,000 that were wanted. That petition should be at the front desk of every bike shop in Dallas so people could sign it when they are in. They did the same thing with the Trinity River petition and got 85,000 signatures. Trying to get everyone to go online to sign it is an uphill battle.


----------



## David Loving

They are waiting until gas is $10.00/gal to swap out the lanes - cars will get what used to be bike trails.


----------



## notenuftoys

I took the family for a week vacation in Oceanside last month, and the one thing I noticed was how many bike lanes there were. Almost the entire stretch of Hwy 1 from Oceanside to La Jolla has a bike lane. It made it safer for cars and bikes because cars didn't have to slow down or change lanes to go around a group.

Why can't the DFW area add some?

But I will say this (putting on the flame suit): in the Flower Mound, Bartonville, Argyle area, too many groups ride side by side, not paying attention to whose behind them, and backing up traffic. This forces cars to take more risks to pass. On two lane roads with no shoulder, there's no reason to ride side by side. I've been guilty of this myself.

But I sure wouldn't want to ride most roads in Dallas. I'm thankful country roads aren't too far from my house.


----------



## culdeus

pedalruns said:


> I contacted the city councilman for the district, Sheffie Kadane - District 9, about getting that bike lane back. Well it took two emails but I finally got a repsonse, but he never replied back to my repsonse, go figure.
> 
> Again, sorry for the rant... IMO adding the bike lane back would make things safer, and its just crazy that a 50-75 yard bike lane can not be added back.
> http://getwellsoonpaul.blogspot.com/2008/06/what-happened.html
> 
> 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Kadane, Sheffield [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Wednesday, July 02, 2008 5:09 PM
> To: Arnold, Jere
> Cc: Nosworthy, Caroline
> Subject: Re: E-Mail from Web Page for Councilmember Sheffie Kadane
> 
> I believe the reason for moving the bike lane to the bridge over the lake was to keep the bikes off Mockingbird. Mockingbird is a 6 lane 40 mile an hour thoroughfare. I think it is dangerous.
> Sheffie Kadane
> 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Arnold, Jere
> Sent: Wednesday, July 02, 2008 5:48 PM
> To: 'Kadane, Sheffield'
> Cc: Nosworthy, Caroline
> Subject: RE: E-Mail from Web Page for Councilmember Sheffie Kadane
> 
> Yes it is dangerous... The fact is bicycles use that lane all the time, regardless of Dallas's efforts to keep bikes off of it. One was hit from behind and nearly killed, a bike lane probably would have prevented this.
> 
> 
> WRL is a cycling and running Mecca, which is great for Dallas... there will always be people that use that far East bound Mockingbird lane... Why not make it safer and add the bike lane back? Does Dallas not care about the safety of the people that cross that bridge on a bicycle? Mockingbird lane is not that busy, I drive it all the time... Two lanes going East bound are plenty.
> In all honesty your response is pretty scary... kind of like you just don't care? And I realize here in Dallas the "car is king", but we are only talking about 50-75 yards... That 50-75 yards might even safe a life.
> 
> Jere



Well to be fair they built that ped bridge first and yanked the bike lane second. The problem is the ped bridge is only about 5 feet wide and you can easily hook a ped if they don't know you are coming. The worst wreck I've seen at WRL was on a bridge when a tot abruptly changed from one side of the bridge to the other without looking. On that bridge which causes lots of people to stop and take pics and other things in non-workout times it's really dangerous to cruise. 

I got a bike bell just so I can get over that stupid bridge without killing someone because the mockingbird ave is beyond nuts. I'll do it early weekend mornings, but that's it.


----------



## innergel

culdeus said:


> Well to be fair they built that ped bridge first and yanked the bike lane second. The problem is the ped bridge is only about 5 feet wide and you can easily hook a ped if they don't know you are coming. The worst wreck I've seen at WRL was on a bridge when a tot abruptly changed from one side of the bridge to the other without looking. On that bridge which causes lots of people to stop and take pics and other things in non-workout times it's really dangerous to cruise.
> 
> I got a bike bell just so I can get over that stupid bridge without killing someone because the mockingbird ave is beyond nuts. I'll do it early weekend mornings, but that's it.


When I leave Lawther and get on the trail, I just back it down to easy cruising speed. Going over that bridge I probably rarely ride over 10mph. It's just not worth the risk to try and make it through too fast. Like you said, too many kids in strollers and dog walkers. That's why I stick to the road as much as possible.

On another note, I'm sure I saw you in a group at WRL about a month ago. Maybe on a new black frame? Glad you are up and rolling again. I assume most of the road rash has healed by now?


----------



## pedalruns

culdeus said:


> Well to be fair they built that ped bridge first and yanked the bike lane second. The problem is the ped bridge is only about 5 feet wide and you can easily hook a ped if they don't know you are coming. The worst wreck I've seen at WRL was on a bridge when a tot abruptly changed from one side of the bridge to the other without looking. On that bridge which causes lots of people to stop and take pics and other things in non-workout times it's really dangerous to cruise.
> 
> I got a bike bell just so I can get over that stupid bridge without killing someone because the mockingbird ave is beyond nuts. I'll do it early weekend mornings, but that's it.


Yeah to be fair, what was I thinking... that the city of Dallas could have a ped bridge and a bike lane, after all they built that ped. bridge just for us.... for gawds sake! (I don't think there is a bike lane in the city of Dallas anymore?)

I actually use the ped bridge mostly, I don't mind slowing down, except on Saturday's when the ped. bridge is wall to wall, I then go across Mockingbird. For me personally I'd prefer to ride MUT trials all the time, not to easy here.... As it is I do the WRL loop and up the trial to 635/Hillcrest all the time, but that gets old. (Denver is looking real appleaing now!)

Cludeus and innergel, I must see you guys all the time...going round and round!? Do you guys ever do the Sunday 830 ride or any of the 730 rides?? I do the 830 ride some, but have only done it once this year so far.. been mt. biking more, but will start to do more road stuff now.


----------



## culdeus

pedalruns said:


> Yeah to be fair, what was I thinking... that the city of Dallas could have a ped bridge and a bike lane, after all they built that ped. bridge just for us.... for gawds sake! (I don't think there is a bike lane in the city of Dallas anymore?)
> 
> I actually use the ped bridge mostly, I don't mind slowing down, except on Saturday's when the ped. bridge is wall to wall, I then go across Mockingbird. For me personally I'd prefer to ride MUT trials all the time, not to easy here.... As it is I do the WRL loop and up the trial to 635/Hillcrest all the time, but that gets old. (Denver is looking real appleaing now!)
> 
> Cludeus and innergel, I must see you guys all the time...going round and round!? Do you guys ever do the Sunday 830 ride or any of the 730 rides?? I do the 830 ride some, but have only done it once this year so far.. been mt. biking more, but will start to do more road stuff now.


I almost always wear the same things and ride at virtually the same times every day of each week. Tue/Thurs clockwise at 630am for 2 laps + side hills. Wed/Fri occasionally I'll commute which puts me on the lake trail for a good chunk. Saturday usually a hot ride 1pm till I start seeing stars and then Sunday whenever I can scrape myself out of bed I'll ride till the wife gets mad in various directions. 

I used to do the RBM rides a bunch, but it doesn't make a ton of sense to use all the gas to get to the main store on saturday for me. I've done the dallas store ride a couple of times, but those guys even on the 'slow' route just haul so much ass. I realize they stop to regroup, but it's still a little much and then I'll end up on those narrow country roads alone that now have me a little more nervous than before. 

I'm doing the goat the rocks and hh100 in next month.


----------



## culdeus

innergel said:


> On another note, I'm sure I saw you in a group at WRL about a month ago. Maybe on a new black frame? Glad you are up and rolling again. I assume most of the road rash has healed by now?


It's possible you saw me. A couple of times a ways back I was riding with a group of tri riders but they never want to run the gauntlet. I've been up for awhile. The worst of it was what I guess ended up being a bone bruise to my right knee. Took awhile to go away and hurt to stand up on, but in the end the only bike damage taken was to my hoods and front wheel. Frame is scratched some, but in otherwise good shape.


----------



## pedalruns

culdeus said:


> I used to do the RBM rides a bunch, but it doesn't make a ton of sense to use all the gas to get to the main store on saturday for me. I've done the dallas store ride a couple of times, but those guys even on the 'slow' route just haul so much ass. I realize they stop to regroup, but it's still a little much and then I'll end up on those narrow country roads alone that now have me a little more nervous than before.
> 
> I'm doing the goat the rocks and hh100 in next month.


I haven't done the North RBM rides in years... I do the rides here from the lake. The 830 ride on Sunday's isn't too bad, at least this last Sunday they kept it in control... the 730 rides can be pretty fast and crazy. I usually try for the 830 ride.

I"m looking forward to the goat, even though it will hurt, will be my longest ride for the year.... Not sure yet about the HH yet. 

Good for you for commuting... I've thought about it and might start, I just wish my company had showers.


----------



## technotart

The petition is still up online and probably will be for a couple of years. We are getting close to 10k signatures. 

Paper petitions would be great, but then to make the information useful - ie to be able to divide it all out by city and that sort of thing to present it to city councils, we would need somebody to enter all of that data into the list. 

In addition - there are some basic questions on the petition from which we are getting some information that is way too useful to skip. On a a paper petition, I am not sure people would take the time to complete that information. 

We are not adding these signatures or their emails to our general email list - or to anybody elses for that matter. The information will be used to print a list of signatures to present to the various city councils across the region. 

There is a lot that needs to happen here. No one answer works everywhere. I personally would probably never ride in a bike lane, but there are probably places where they would be appropriate. However - without motorist and cyclist education even bike lanes, signs, route markings and ordinances won't help. No facility will be useful unless folks understand how to treat each other on the road, and understanding how to treat each other on the road may make a lot of the facilities unnecessary. 

Joe public tends to think that all cyclists ride in packs, wear bright colored spandex, block traffic and run stop signs. That is a perception we have to work to change. It starts with ourselves. I am on a personal mission to stop at every stop sign in the metroplex over the next year!

This is the official stance of BikeDFW: 

Dallas Morning News - Community Opinion

Eric Jackson of Bike DFW: Share the road
Dallas Morning News 12:00 AM CDT on Friday, July 18, 2008

Eric Jackson is the president of BikeDFW, www.bikedfw.org. His e-mail address is eric.jackson @bikedfw.org.

Bicyclists are on the streets to get to work, go to the store, see a movie, get exercise, visit family and friends and for all of the same other reasons as motorists. In addition, gasoline is over $4 per gallon and the region risks federal sanctions if we don't improve our polluted air. Mass transit is moving forward and is a great thing, but is a long way from being able to serve a majority of the North Texas residents (and bicycles are a great link to mass transit systems). Obesity and lack of activity are growing health problems.

For North Texas, cycling is a much bigger solution than it is a problem. Here's a look at what needs to happen for bicycles and motor vehicles to safely coexist:

MOTORISTS – Cycling is a form of transportation, and bicycles belong on the streets (as recognized in the Texas Motor Vehicle Code). Cyclists pay for streets through all forms of taxes, just as motorists do. Treat bicycles as you would motor vehicles – whether passing, at stop signs, street crossings, etc. You can coexist with bicycles as long as everyone is patient and considerate of all users of public facilities. Learn about interacting with bicycles. You can have very little inconvenience due to bicycles (delays due to cyclists are most often 10-30 seconds, not minutes), avoid the penalties related to hitting cyclists and make the metroplex a better place to live.

BICYCLISTS – Follow the laws. Stop at stop signs and traffic signals – every time. Ride as close to the right as possible if the lane is wide enough for both a bicycle and a car; if not, you should control the lane for safety. Don't ride more than two abreast; change to single file when cars approach and you don't need to control the lane. Choose your roads carefully emphasizing safety and your impact on motor vehicle traffic. In Dallas, Fort Worth and other cities, on-street bicycle route systems are a good start. Be considerate and polite to other users, including pedestrians and cars. If a car gets held behind you on a narrow street, consider helping it pass in a reasonable and safe way.

LAW ENFORCEMENT – If cyclists break traffic laws, issue warnings and citations just as you would to motorists. Take it seriously when motor vehicles hit cyclists, run cyclists off the road, or otherwise harm or threaten cyclists, and issue the proper citations or charges. Don't trivialize car-bicycle incidents and let drivers off if they are guilty of an offense or negligence.

GOVERNMENT – As gasoline gets more expensive and North Texas air quality in continues to be poor, more people will cycle. Work to accommodate cyclists on our streets. Implement on-street bike routes with signage and pavement markings. Make traffic signal sensors sensitive to bicycles – many aren't. Improve access to public transit for bicycles; DART and The T are moving forward with this and need to push even harder. Consider the impact to cyclists of all new projects – make facilities safer and access better at every opportunity.

Education is a key. Cities should include inserts in utility bills and place announcements online and on their cable channels related to cycling. Local media – newspapers, radio, and television – can spread the word.

This not only can, but must work out for all who live and work in North Texas. We can conquer this issue; many other cities, including Phoenix, Denver and Tucson, have shown that it can be done. The time for North Texas to start has passed; the time to act is now.

Eric Jackson is the president of BikeDFW, www.bikedfw.org. His e-mail address is eric.jackson @bikedfw.org.


----------



## pedalruns

*sheffield kadane... what a...*

http://www.peoplenewspapers.com/ME2...89&tier=4&id=958D7B88163A40AAB9FE3AF3C8906EFF

This article is from a local neighborhood paper, all negative about WRL and the cyclist, kind of sad... 

There is a quote in there that Sheffield Kadane hasn't heard from any cyclist about safety??? Well... what a load of crap... I guess he didn't consider my email that he responded to! 

Can't wait for when he is up for re-election. 

(and yes I know it goes both ways... some cyclist need to a little more sharing as well)

x


----------



## innergel

pedalruns said:


> http://www.peoplenewspapers.com/ME2...89&tier=4&id=958D7B88163A40AAB9FE3AF3C8906EFF
> 
> This article is from a local neighborhood paper, all negative about WRL and the cyclist, kind of sad...
> 
> There is a quote in there that Sheffield Kadane hasn't heard from any cyclist about safety??? Well... what a load of crap... I guess he didn't consider my email that he responded to!
> 
> Can't wait for when he is up for re-election.
> 
> (and yes I know it goes both ways... some cyclist need to a little more sharing as well)
> 
> x


That article makes me sick to my stomach. It's obviously biased toward non-cyclists. And the constant references to cyclists "speeding" through neighborhoods and on the roads. Give me a f-ing break. 

Sheffie Kadane needs to be punched in the taint. Multiple times. Hard.

Email sent to the author of the article.


----------



## MerlinAma

pedalruns said:


> ...................This article is from a local neighborhood paper, all negative about WRL and the cyclist, kind of sad...


I never get the point of articles like this. Speeding cyclists are a danger to walkers? A poor motorist may kill a cyclist and have to "live with it"?

My daughter lived near White Rock Lake for several years, but not since the new construction on or near Mockingbird.

You folks in Dallas have my sympathy, not only for cycling but driving as well!


----------



## culdeus

> “I think not enough attention is paid to the motorist who’s obviously not wanting to hurt somebody,” he said. “[It’s] a potentially devastating situation for a motorist who might hurt or kill somebody.”


That's rich.


----------



## culdeus

pedalruns said:


> I haven't done the North RBM rides in years... I do the rides here from the lake. The 830 ride on Sunday's isn't too bad, at least this last Sunday they kept it in control... the 730 rides can be pretty fast and crazy. I usually try for the 830 ride.
> 
> I"m looking forward to the goat, even though it will hurt, will be my longest ride for the year.... Not sure yet about the HH yet.
> 
> Good for you for commuting... I've thought about it and might start, I just wish my company had showers.



FWIW I think I'll give the Sunday ride another go. 8:30 probably. Getting bored of WRL and apparently I'm causing a lot of angst to the motorists .


----------



## pedalruns

culdeus said:


> FWIW I think I'll give the Sunday ride another go. 8:30 probably. Getting bored of WRL and apparently I'm causing a lot of angst to the motorists .


LOL, yeah I guess I've been "irking the WR residents"... unknowing of course! 

Hopefully the 830 ride will behave... you never know, but at least this last time a guy that works for the shop was making a effort to keep it under control and it seemed to be fine when I did it a couple of Sundays ago. 

I ride an older Merlin extra light with Campy and fading white decals, please introduce yourself if you see me! Not sure if I'll be there Sunday or not.


----------



## pedalruns

innergel said:


> That article makes me sick to my stomach. It's obviously biased toward non-cyclists. And the constant references to cyclists "speeding" through neighborhoods and on the roads. Give me a f-ing break.
> 
> Sheffie Kadane needs to be punched in the taint. Multiple times. Hard.
> 
> Email sent to the author of the article.



I agree with that punching part, lol!! 

I sent an email to the author and CC'd Sheffie Kadane... I had a reply back from the authur that she was telling the other side of the story from another article:

http://www.peoplenewspapers.com/ME2...5964F4&AudID=0C60FF0FEDEB42CAA527EA9D73BBC489

Apparantly she received many emails from citizens that were not concerned with bicycle safety but safety from bicycles!! (I wonder how many, really?)

I know I'm beating a dead horse, but I emailed again, CC'd Mr. Kadane, as most of it was directed at him and some of his comments that seemed to be from the dark ages about the Mockingbird bridge bike lane... I'll see if he replys? 

I think if anyone wants to email Mr. Kadane that would be great, since he says he hasn't heard from any of the cyclist about saftey.
Here is his email: [email protected] 

BTW... he is up for re-election 'I think' next May!!


----------



## David Loving

I moved south to Waxahachie and I am glad I did.


----------



## Rockass

Raise_ public awareness_... Opray style!
Until it is "_politically correct_" to slow and yield to bikes nothing will change!


----------

